# Realtone



## Barokna (17. Mai 2008)

Namnd zusammn

ich hätte mal ein paar Fragen zu Realtönen:

1. Haben die ein spezielles Format, oder sind das normale mp3 oder wav dateien?

2. Wie kann man einen solchen von meinem PC aus einem anderen direkt aufs Handy schicken? Z.b. per sms, oder so

3. Kennt jemand vielleicht ein gutes, kostenfreies Tool für sowas?


----------



## sight011 (18. Mai 2008)

Also, soweit ich das weiß!  und ich kenn das nur von meinen Bekanten! Weil mein Handy alt ist , geht das so ...

Du kannst ganz normal das *.mp3 Format verwenden! 

Wahrscheinlich hat der Hersteller deines Handys, die verwendbaren File-Formate in der Beschreibung oder auf dem Karton der Verpackung notiert. 

(Deswegen kann ich auch nicht mit voller Sicherheit sagen, ob dein Handy "bessere" Soundformate wie *.wav oder *.aiff unterstützt)

Du hast per pn geschrieben, dass du die Realtöne per Internet an Freunde und Bekannte schicken möchtest. Jetzt ist die Frage, sollen deine Freunde mit einem Computer oder dirket mit dem Handy die Dateien downloaden können?

Gruß A.


----------



## Barokna (22. Mai 2008)

Hab mir gedacht, das auf einen server zu legen. Dann kann man sich das auf den PC ziehen. Aber gibt es auch eine Möglichkeit vom selben Server sich das ganze auch direkt aufs Handy zu holen?


----------



## sight011 (22. Mai 2008)

... bei Servern kann ich nur bplaced.net empfehlen!

Wenn das HandyInternet Zugang hatspricht doch eigentlich nix dagegen oder ?


----------

